# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.1.1 - проверка систем на предмет наличия "дыр"

## SDA

Корпорация Microsoft представила новую версию продукта под названием Baseline Security Analyzer (MBSA). Это небольшая и простая утилита, предназначенная для выявления проблем безопасности операционных Windows и других продуктов. Программа определяет наиболее частые проблемы в настройке безопасности и факт отсутствие недостающих исправлений для обнаруженных уязвимостей. В своей основе MSBA использует агент службы Windows Update, Microsoft Update (MU), Windows Server Update Services (WSUS), Systems Management Server (SMS), System Center Configuration Manager (SCCM) 2007 и Small Business Server (SBS).
Версия под номером 2.1.1 призвана расширить поддержку последних версий настольных и операционных систем Windows, а частности Windows 7 в различных вариантах, а также Windows Server 2008 R2. Кроме того, в ней обновлен пользовательский интерфейс, улучшена поддержка ОС архитектуры х64, расширен перечень параметров для запуска утилиты из командной строки, а также исправлены ошибки. 
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tup-x86-EN.msi
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tup-x64-EN.msi

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

